
US-born game developer sentenced to death in Iran - mbrubeck
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/01/us-born-game-developer-sentenced-to-death-in-iran.ars
======
neilk
Just curious, the FreeAmir website directs all correspondence to the "David
House Agency", whose website claims expertise in dealing with things like
this. But they didn't seem to exist until very recently -- nothing on
archive.org, and whois shows the first registration was in October 2011. Am I
wrong to find that strange?

------
neilk
Just a side note to this terrible story, but this should be the proof that
games are speech.

If a government is willing to kill you for how you arranged some bits, it's
probably a medium worthy of First Amendment protection.

